# Heather Locklear @ Dynasty promotional photos | 1981-1989 108x



## HansN (7 Aug. 2022)




----------



## severinb (7 Aug. 2022)

die war mal ein verdammt heißes ding.


----------



## DRETEC83 (7 Aug. 2022)

hübsches mädel ... THX


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2022)

einfach schön


----------



## rostlaube (7 Aug. 2022)

Traumhaft schön. Danke.


----------



## Big X (7 Aug. 2022)

Für mich die schönste aus der Serie.

Vielen dank für die bezaubernde Heather


----------



## stuftuf (7 Aug. 2022)

ach damals


----------



## TNT (7 Aug. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Erinnerungen


----------



## capri216 (1 Dez. 2022)

Sie war damals für mich schon verdammt nah an der 10


----------

